# Possiblity of owning a huskamute



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

Oooo im excited possibly getting a huskamute he is 1yr old any advice and tips greatly appreciated i know ive posted before but have consid

ered my options thanx


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

Bumpty bump


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

hi what are your reasons 4 wantin this breed and y a cross y not just stick to 1. Im sorry i have read through your past posts and u have changed your mind quite alot. This breed is not a light decision. U have made comments on rehomin a few different dogs so how many have u got. Also u have stated u want an off lead dog and u even started a thread about u not seein a problem with them being off lead. Also u have stated that u dont have that much time and u live in a flat both which dont suit a lifestyle of havin such a breed. Sorry but i just really think u should give this more thought.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I think malmum (sp) might have one, hopefully she might be on later.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

malmum i believe only has mals not crosses


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a Husky/Malamute cross which is all that a Huskamute is, Personally I refuse to use the stupid name. There is someone in particular actively breeding them, as they say they were approached with people wanting Mals with Blue Eyes (which you cant get) its not a guarantee anyway the cross will have blue eyes as Mals just dont and Sibes can Have Blue,brown or Bi-Eyes anyway. They Also Breed Mals. Like everything else others have jumped on the bandwagon.

What you basically get is something thats taller and bigger framed like a Malamute but not so heavily boned. Heavier in weight than a sibe obviously but not so heavy built as a Mal. Mine tends to have more athleticism than a Mal too more like a Sibe, and the agility, or mine does. Ive got a full Mal and a sibe too. (Hasten to add I didnt breed the cross, she is a rescue)

You are going to need good fencing absolute minimum of 6ft, then I wouldnt leave outside unnatended. You will also not be able to let her off lead, unless you can find a secure enclosed area with no escape routes. Deffinately wouldnt trust her with cats and small furries. You are also going to have to give her vast amounts of exercise. They are a pack dog so like company, and underexercised bored lonely one can be vocal and destructive. If she comes down on the Malamute side more personality wise, Mals can be known for same sex aggression too.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

A huskamute?????

Words fail me, all I wish to say, its not a breed, its a another fancy crossbreed :mad2::mad2:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

chianya said:


> malmum i believe only has mals not crosses


it was sled dog hotel i was thinking of


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i thought you had recently got a dobie x?

you do realise you couldnt let a husky/mal cross offlead dont you?


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> it was sled dog hotel i was thinking of


lol there r so many owners of these types of dogs on here its confusin and they dont just have 1 they have to have a bloody pack lol. They r so gorgeous but there not 4 everyone. Ppl fall in love with the look but 6 months a year later they realise they cant cope. Thats y i got a cross i knew i couldnt commit properly to their special needs.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> i thought you had recently got a dobie x?
> 
> you do realise you couldnt let a husky/mal cross offlead dont you?


thats exactly what i thought when i read through some old posts i do like to try and get some background info before postin


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> A huskamute?????
> 
> Words fail me, all I wish to say, its not a breed, its a another fancy crossbreed :mad2::mad2:


Huskamute was a new one to me 

OP - do you have any other dogs?

I recommend doing lots of reading up before getting this type of breed. We got our Akita pretty spur of the moment due to his personal circumstances (his being the dogs!). I am online / reading every spare minute I have. It has been a huge learning step for me having a Spitz breed in the last 6 weeks compared to Millie. As someone who didnt necssarily do everything in the right order recommend plenty of research and consider before commiting that this dog will never be off lead and the reactions etc you will get from fellow dog walkers because of this.

I am constantly told, Oh he must be dangerous because he is on a lead! but at least dog walkers give us a wide berth now


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well .....i have twp dogs my westie ive had for thirteen yrs and my collie of nearly twp years I habe plenty of places to walk the dogs and can guarntee they will get lots of exercise. I realise tbat its not a good idea letting them of so I will invest in a longline therefore he can exefcise freely. With regard to the dobie x the guy was a d1ck and wasnt interested in the dogs welfare therefore I didnt take her


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd go for it if I was you, you already have the collie and westie which are both high energy breeds so you must be used to exercising your dogs plenty.

Sometimes dogs gotten on the spur of the moment turn out really well. I wasn't even looking for another dog when I got Bizkit and he's turned out really well


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I'd go for it if I was you, you already have the collie and westie which are both high energy breeds so you must be used to exercising your dogs plenty.
> 
> Sometimes dogs gotten on the spur of the moment turn out really well. I wasn't even looking for another dog when I got Bizkit and he's turned out really well


Thanks hun glad ur understanding btw whats ur take on the name shango it means lord of thunder


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> *I have a Husky/Malamute cross which is all that a Huskamute is, Personally I refuse to use the stupid name.* There is someone in particular actively breeding them, as they say they were approached with people wanting Mals with Blue Eyes (which you cant get) its not a guarantee anyway the cross will have blue eyes as Mals just dont and Sibes can Have Blue,brown or Bi-Eyes anyway. They Also Breed Mals. Like everything else others have jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> What you basically get is something thats taller and bigger framed like a Malamute but not so heavily boned. Heavier in weight than a sibe obviously but not so heavy built as a Mal. Mine tends to have more athleticism than a Mal too more like a Sibe, and the agility, or mine does. Ive got a full Mal and a sibe too. (Hasten to add I didnt breed the cross, she is a rescue)
> 
> You are going to need good fencing absolute minimum of 6ft, then I wouldnt leave outside unnatended. You will also not be able to let her off lead, unless you can find a secure enclosed area with no escape routes. Deffinately wouldnt trust her with cats and small furries. You are also going to have to give her vast amounts of exercise. They are a pack dog so like company, and underexercised bored lonely one can be vocal and destructive. If she comes down on the Malamute side more personality wise, Mals can be known for same sex aggression too.


Same!

I've got the same cross and although lovely now she has been very hard work, alot more than I was expecting and I looked into both breeds alot before getting her. Can't really say much more than what SDH has said really. Think bella must have got the same kind of build by the sounds of it too. But if you've got the time and patience and think you can cope with a very high energy dog then why not


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

its not that were not being understandin all were doing its pointin out that these types of dogs arent ones u take on on a whim. There alot more hard work, time and understandin of the breed. Just dont wanna see another 1 going from home to home. If u really have done the research bearin in mind ppl do years of research before commitin and you really can give her everything she needs then go 4 it. They do have a wonderful character and r very rewardin. Good luck.


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

If the woman on its me on the dog can have 32 im sure I can have one lkl where can I get a canicross pr what sver tbey are called the thing u attach to u and the dog so the dog pulls ya along looks well fun and would defo keep him fit lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

slbrown2108 said:


> If the woman on its me on the dog can have 32 im sure I can have one lkl where can I get a canicross pr what sver tbey are called the thing u attach to u and the dog so the dog pulls ya along looks well fun and would defo keep him fit lol


snowpaws sell canicross equipment.

cani-cross, canix, running kit for you and your dog


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

slbrown2108 said:


> If the woman on its me on the dog can have 32 im sure I can have one lkl where can I get a canicross pr what sver tbey are called the thing u attach to u and the dog so the dog pulls ya along looks well fun and would defo keep him fit lol


and im sure the previous husky/mal owners said this before they ended up in a shelter/rescue. But anyway like i said if u think u can provide 4 them then y not. There lovely dogs to own and im sure u will get real enjoyment from them.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

slbrown2108 said:


> Thanks hun glad ur understanding btw whats ur take on the name shango it means lord of thunder


Nice name 

Have you heard of bikejoring, it's where you attach dog to the front of your bike and they pull you along. Looks amazing fun  I'm too lazy for canicross but I cycle with my dogs and they love it.

One of my dog walking friends has got a malamute and he will only do one lap of the park and then he lies down, he hardly ever breaks into a run. I know a woman who owns over 30 Huskys, Malamutes and Huskamutes, she works full time at my place and manages her massive pack.

Let me know how you get on


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

chianya said:


> lol there r so many owners of these types of dogs on here its confusin and they dont just have 1 they have to have a bloody pack lol. They r so gorgeous but there not 4 everyone. Ppl fall in love with the look but 6 months a year later they realise they cant cope. Thats y i got a cross i knew i couldnt commit properly to their special needs.


Tis very true, Not the easiest of dogs by far, but should you have one and they are the dog for you, it does become a terrible addiction, you cant just have one!!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

A LOT of exercise, I mean a LOT. I can walk my guys for 12 miles, with an offlead run (in a secure area) in the middle, and they will still go nuts in the garden when we get home. 

Can never be let offlead unless the area has fences at least 6ft high and ones they cant dig under. If you do let them off be prepared to either never see it again, or find it laying dead in the road if/when you catch up to it.

Be prepared to be dragged everywhere, sibes pull, its what they do, headcollars may help, but they often still put through them. 

Hope you're not houseproud, if left unattended and not crated, they are likely to destroy your stuff, and they dont know the difference between your beat up old shoes, and your 90 quid nikes. Crate training will solve this though, if you're prepared to put in the effort. 

You wont have a nice garden anymore, they dig, a lot. They love it, if your ideal garden looks like the surface of the moon then perfect, if you have a nice garden, dont expect it to stay that way.

Hope you can afford a decent food, they have sensitive bellies, so if you feed them crap, then expect to be dealing with a serious case of the squits. 

Hope you like fur! Serious shedding twice a year, we've gone through 2 hoovers, including a 2 month old Vax pet one. You have to hoover 2-3 times a day, for about a month, probably longer. You can spend an hour brushing them and it still doesnt stop coming. 

mals are known to have same sex agression, so you want to be very careful with this if you have one dog of each sex already. You must be able to spend a lot of time socialising the dog to try and stop this developing, even as an adult, this is why we decided against a malamute. 

Health issues - Not many in sibes, believe Mals can be prone to hip displacia, so something to watch out for.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

slbrown2108 said:


> If the woman on its me on the dog can have 32 im sure I can have one lkl where can I get a canicross pr what sver tbey are called the thing u attach to u and the dog so the dog pulls ya along looks well fun and would defo keep him fit lol


The woman on its me and the dog, Has had them for best part probably 30yrs, maybe even longer, in fact her mother was one of the pioneers of the breed in this country when they first came here. Its not just her either, the whole family has been dedicated to the breed for all that time.they all pitch in and look after the dogs on a daily basis. They are all worked regularly in harness.In fact their dogs have are literally their life and a total vocation.

Sorry if you may feel I and others havent been supportive, its just that the hard core owners who have had them a long time, have seen what has happened to these breeds, especially since they have been popular. There is not point just giving the good side of owning them, they are a lot of hard work, and are not for everyone, they are a big commitment, as the numbers in breed welfares and in homes up and down the country testify.

Yes they are a fantastic dog, and a joy to live with, but in the right homes,with the right owners who will make the time and commitment to give them what they need.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

slbrown2108 said:


> If the woman on its me on the dog can have 32 im sure I can have one


When you have a pack of sled dogs, those dogs become the major focus of your life. We always say to people contemplating buying a husky - *"It will change your life and if it doesn't, you aren't doing it right!!!"*
We have 12 Siberian Huskies (+ three rescue fosters) and, to be honest, managing 12 is much much easier than it was bringing up our first Husky puppy in 1994. He was a nightmare - ate our garden, taught our other dogs how to escape, destroyed whatever was available for destruction and infected us with husky addiction.

My major problem with "huskamutes" is that, by and large, they are bred by unethical, money-driven "breeders" who care nothing for either Malamutes or Huskies, but everything for money. Rescue one by all means, but buying one from a breeder simply encourages them to continue.

Mick


----------



## Toni parker (Mar 19, 2017)

wouldn't change my beautiful boy for the would I rescued him when he was just 8 months spent so much time with him and now have a fantastic Dog went through the terrible pulling with him then bought some new no pulling harness and dog halti and now so much better he only pulls for a good ten mins and walks brilliant beside me and for runs bought him a lead that goes round my waist and my oldest sons waist to give him a good run when I first had him Lol he chewed up my hallway carpet and put massive hole through my front room door chewed me furniture went through the lot when I do a school run I put muzzle on him and leave him in kitchen just for a tiny short time then come back and take him for 45 to hour walk and before I pick up my boy I also goes to my sisters alot and he gets to go in a massive back yard with his friend bella who is a malamute garden really secure I live in apartment and coping quite well with him and caring for a special needs child he is amazing dog brilliant with my son


----------

